# Lichtstrahlen - Scheinwerferstrahlen



## Der_Sisko (18. März 2005)

Hi, habe mir mal hier ein Tutorial angeschaut. Es hieß:
Lichstrahlen / Scheinwerferstrahlen

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials23929.html

1.) Öffne dein Bild, auf dem du einen Lichtstrahl einfügen möchtest und erstelle eine neue Ebene. Bei mir ist es dieser UT 2003 Screenshot (in verkleinerter Form).
2.) Erstelle mit dem Polygon Lasso eine Art Lichtkegel und fülle ihn mit Weiß.
3.) Nun wendest du den Gauß'scher Weichzeichner an, wobei die stärke von Bild zu Bild variiert (ich nehme bei diesem Bild die Einstellung 7,5 px)
4.) Nun fügst du eine Ebenenmaske hinzu, wählst die Maske an und benutzt den Wolkenfilter (Filter->Rendering Filter->Wolken)

Mein Problem ist nun folgendes:
Habe alles vor ein paar Tagen super hinbekommen. Jetzt wollte ich das ganze noch mal machen. Aber ich bekomme diesen Wolkeneffekt nicht mehr so hin, wie vorher
Der sah im Original so aus:






Meiner sieht jetzt viel schwächer aus und man erkennt eigentlich gar nicht mehr diesen leichten Raucheffekt im Spot. 

Wenn ich rechts in die Ebenen schaue und meine Ebenenmaske (Wolken) mit der vor ein paar Tagen vergleiche, wo noch alles geklappt hat, ist die aktuelle viel schwächer. Kann man da irgend etwas verstellen

Hoffe, ich konnte mich verständlich ausdrücken


----------



## German (18. März 2005)

Der Wolkenfilter macht die Wolken aus Vorder- und Hintergrundfarbe, wenn diese zum Zeitpunkt des Filtereinsatzes zu wenig kontrastreich bzw. zu hell oder dunkel waren wird sich das auf das Ergebnis auswirken. In dem Fall mit dem Alphakanal kann ein Rot und ein gleich helles Grün eine homogene Fläche erzeugen (nix Wolken), denn der kennt ja nur Grau.


----------



## Der_Sisko (18. März 2005)

Das komische ist, dass ich gerade auf einem anderen Rechner mit der gleichen Photoshopversion es hinbekomme. Irgend etwas muss ich verstellt haben. Neuinstallation? Oder gibt es sowas wie "Einstellungsreset"?


----------



## German (18. März 2005)

Es könnte natürlich auch sein, dass genau im Bereich Deines Strahls zufällig keine kontrastreiche Struktur erzeugt wurde, wende den Wolkenfilter einfach öffter an bzw. benütz nach dem 1. Mal noch ein bis 3 mal den Filter Differenzwolken. Je öffter Du Differenzwolken benützt desto mehr geht die Struktur Richtung Marmor.


----------



## Der_Sisko (18. März 2005)

Das kann es auch nicht sein - leider. Habe es schon zig mal probiert.

Ich denke, ich habe irgend wo etwas in den Einstellungen vermurkst


----------



## German (18. März 2005)

Du kannst in den Voreinstellungen nur die Warnmeldungen und die Werkzeuge zurück stellen.

Ich kann mir jetzt aber absolut nicht vorstellen mit welcher Voreinstellung Dein Problem etwas zu tun haben sollte.


----------

